

Twitter Rolls Out New Web Profiles for Users - Phutch
http://blog.marketmesuite.com/twitter-updates-profile-for-users/?src=hackernews

======
fastest963
Tweet pinning seems kinda weird. Do people really want to feature a single
tweet on their profile? Are they going to remember to change it or will pinned
tweets just end up being old and useless?

I also liked how simple the current profiles look. This new design seems
crowded to me.

~~~
mkr-hn
I've got a few I might like to pin. For example, if I've recently written a
new blog post or found some new thing, I'd want it to stay on top for a while.

